# New Tank, New Cycle



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, I started up a brand new tank, 75G with 2 new filters, AC110, and an eheim 2217.

It has been about a week or so into cycling, with 14 goldfish feeders.

My readings are currently;

--------------------------------

Ammonia: 0.25 - 0.50 ppm
Nitrite: 0.25 - 0.50 ppm
Nitrate: 10 - 20 ppm
Ph: 7.2
High Range Ph: 7.4

---------------------------------

Here are some pictures for your viewing pleasure


















It's Brrr in Canada


















---------------------------------------------------------------------

So, how are my levels, anything I should be doing, water change possibly ? Share your ideas


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Do you have any other tanks?......
I get an instant cycle by using used sponges from other tanks filters...


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

If you can get filter media from an established tank ,it'll be the best. What are you planning on keeping in there? For the time being do nothing,let cycle.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

And just so you know, "high range PH" isnt a test you should need, its for saltwater...

The standard PH is the correct one for fresh.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice tank man. Both filters are awesome too







Have you decided on what serra you're putting in there?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Looking good







but you are gonna have a bitch of a time with that substrate. Food and poop is gonna get trapped in it and it will be hard to siphon out.


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

going with an elongatus, I figured as much with the gravel, I may switch up to sand in a few months or so.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

What other fish have you kept?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Looking good bruv, tank looks real gd!!!!! Hope u dont have too many probs with the stones!!!


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

Feefa said:


> What other fish have you kept?


Goldfish *embarrassed smiley* my girlfriend got me into it some 6 months ago. None-the-less I put in the filter on my goldfish tank right beside my filter intake for the new tank for a day or two. I'm sure that's helped with the process. I have a spare 38 Gallon lying around, So I will set that up and put my 2 gold fish in there, and make the 10 gallon my feeder tank. I'll be using either red minnows or live bearers. Slowly I'll convert to the P to regular food. Any recommendations on what foods to gut load the feeders ? I'll do another water test tomorrow and post the results.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Tdot_Jack said:


> What other fish have you kept?


Goldfish *embarrassed smiley* my girlfriend got me into it some 6 months ago. None-the-less I put in the filter on my goldfish tank right beside my filter intake for the new tank for a day or two. I'm sure that's helped with the process. I have a spare 38 Gallon lying around, So I will set that up and put my 2 gold fish in there, and make the 10 gallon my feeder tank. I'll be using either red minnows or live bearers. Slowly I'll convert to the P to regular food. Any recommendations on what foods to gut load the feeders ? I'll do another water test tomorrow and post the results.
[/quote]

If you plan on starting your fish on livefood, then wanna get him onto regular food (frozen/fresh fish, shrimp etc..) the chances are he will turn down the non-living stuff, or it may take you some time to get him to eat it.

Dont really understand why people feed livefood anywayz, there are plenty more options which have just as much nutrional value. If i were you i would just go ahead and feed the good stuff like Cod, catfish, cobbler, pollock, shrimp, prawns, muscles, squid, whitebait/silversides, scallops etc...
But to answer your question, i guess you could feed the feeders just ordinary fish food or what you would feed them regurlarly







I wouldn't know though.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Murphy's right, if you start him on feeders he wont want anything else.
Whitefish and pellets are best


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

hmm, well aren't elongs known not to eat non live foods ? I mean they are straight out of the wild. Like I said I would start with live food, and change it up until he eats regular food. When I do get him I'll see what his habits were. I'll act accordingly. First I have to wait a while, not to many elongs around. No one really likes the fish, and its pretty hard to find a smaller specimen.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

They will eat non live food, odds are the supplier already has them on non live food if they are any good.
Stay away from live and if you do feed live feed convicts.
Odds are the fish may not eat for a few days when you get it anyway but dont worry it will eventually eat.

Like I said before Dragon has a nice speciman that is only 4in, the one on the left is healthy. Odds are he will not order you in another one

Also what are you going to do with all those feeders being used for cycling?
They are no good as feeders because they have growth inhibiting hormones and tend to carry disease.
You should have cycled with convicts


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

Feefa said:


> They will eat non live food, odds are the supplier already has them on non live food if they are any good.
> Stay away from live and if you do feed live feed convicts.
> Odds are the fish may not eat for a few days when you get it anyway but dont worry it will eventually eat.
> 
> ...


I'll be giving them back to Aquatic Kingdom, I should have, but whats done is done. I'm also going to switch to sand from home depot. Would it be better to switch after the cycle is done or now. I know a lot of the bacteria are colonizing in the gravel as we speak, so I'm not sure whether or not this will affect the cycle at all. Is there any sand you would suggest getting ?

Thanks again for everyone contribution.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Tdot_Jack said:


> They will eat non live food, odds are the supplier already has them on non live food if they are any good.
> Stay away from live and if you do feed live feed convicts.
> Odds are the fish may not eat for a few days when you get it anyway but dont worry it will eventually eat.
> 
> ...


I'll be giving them back to Aquatic Kingdom, I should have, but whats done is done. I'm also going to switch to sand from home depot. Would it be better to switch after the cycle is done or now. I know a lot of the bacteria are colonizing in the gravel as we speak, so I'm not sure whether or not this will affect the cycle at all. Is there any sand you would suggest getting ?

Thanks again for everyone contribution.
[/quote]

I tried pool filter sand but did not like it because i got too much diatome alge.
On my 20gal I have silica sand and have no problems with it.
Switching it up now before you get your fish would be beat although I do like your current gravel choice.

When you make the switch be sure to turn off your filter and powerhead and drain the tank half way.
Be sure to rinse the sand very well or the tank will be extremely foggy.
Fill the tank back up and then run your filter after at least 6hrs, the bb will be fine as long as there is tank water in the canister


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I would switch to sand before getting the elong. RINSE IT WEEEELLL!!!lol!


----------

